# Aberdeen Royal Infirmary



## suziepoo (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi
Does anyone attend the pump clinics at Woolmanhill, Aberdeen? If so, can you recommend a decent consultant/dsn there coz the ones I've seen have been very unsupportive!!
Wonder if the NHS will pay for me to travel to Manchester to go see the excellent consultant/dsns there???


----------



## randomange (Oct 2, 2012)

Have you been in touch with the people at IPAG (http://www.ipagscotland.org/) ?  They might have some idea where the nearest pump friendly clinic is - hopefully it's a little bit closer than Manchester!


----------



## suziepoo (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi randomange
I've taken your advice and contacted ipag for help. I'll let you know what they say.
I only wanted to go back to Manchester because I was under their care originally and had found a great consultant/DSN.
Suziepoo


----------



## Copepod (Oct 8, 2012)

NHS won't pay travel costs to hospitals, unless you're on low income and it's essential. Plus, healthcare is devolved, so I'm not sure if Scotland would be willing to pay for treatment in England. IPAG will know.


----------

